# Fertility over 50



## Carmelg (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi I'm new to the site . I wonder does anyone know of clinics in the U.K. That will treat women of 50 . I had 3 protocols of iUI in Dublin but they failed , I was using my own eggs . I had an a teal follicle count of 5 in may , I'm not sure if I will need to do another follicle count . In Ireland they won't treat me as I have just turned 50 so I'm really hoping I can find a clinic in the uk or maybe in Greece or Cyprus . I would love to get sober feedback from people . Thanks so much , carmelg


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi
I think most clinics in UK will treat women up to 50 ( I think it includes being 50). I know certain clinics will look at individual circumstances - such as LWC. I know some clinics abroad such as Serum in Greece do up to 50, but includes 50th year. Cyprus will treat over 50 - I just know these facts from the forum, not my own experience.  I am 50 next month and am hoping that I can try another cycle later in the year to go back for my remaining frosties, who are at CARE. Am going to check with them.
Good luck


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

carmelg - just to point out that most clinics would be reluctant to let you do OE at 50 - obviously you'd have to discuss it on an individual basis, but they are concerned about success rates, which at 50 is very very unlikely with OE, especially IUI. I think abroad, clinics would be recommending DE as well. Not sure how you feel about this. UK clinics not keen to let women over 45 do OE.


----------



## Carmelg (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you so much for your quick replys as I wasn't sure if I could get treated as I was 50 just there in February ,,, thanks again the best of luck as well .... carmelg


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not sure, but look at clinics in Spain, Ukraine and Russia


----------

